# Ram not showing up right in windows 7



## namelessd (Apr 11, 2008)

hey I just got new memory Patriot 4 GB dual channel 800 ddr2 for my mobo- pc chips a33g socket Am2 and am running windows 7. my videocard is a geforce 8800 gt and my psu is a coolermaster- dont remember model # but its 600 W. anyway, my ram is showing as 2 GB instead of 4. I have cleared the CMOS and checked the Bios settings although I didn't see anything related to memory there. how do I get the 4 gigs to work since it would be a good deal faster (obviously)?


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

try 1 stick at a time.


----------



## namelessd (Apr 11, 2008)

what do you mean? try each stick individually to see if one is not working right?


----------



## namelessd (Apr 11, 2008)

Ok, I tried running both sticks by themselves to see if one was not working correctly and they both booted fine and everything. I'm not 100 percent sure if this is what you meant to do but if not what did you mean? and if so then what should I do next?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Are you running the 32Bit or 64Buit version of 7?
Did each stick show as 2GB installed individually?
Is the Mobo Bios the latest version?


----------



## namelessd (Apr 11, 2008)

it's the 64 bit version. yes both sticks showed up as 2 GB each yet still show that when both are in as well. I thought about updating my bios, I'll try that now.


----------



## namelessd (Apr 11, 2008)

Ok well I went to their site (pc chips) and the only bios available is 1.0 so it wouldn't be anything new. flashing it would be a real pain as I don't have a floppy drive (surprised anyone does anymore) and don't know how to get to dos in windows 7- but if the version is 1.0 it wouldn't update anything right? what are the chances that one of the slots on the Mb is just bad? that would be horrible since it only has 2 slots but is that common?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Check in the Bios to see if "Fast Boot" is enabled if it is disable it, reboot, it should then count up the ram on boot see what it counts up to.


----------



## namelessd (Apr 11, 2008)

yes it shows 2 gigs in the boot screen.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

namelessd said:


> Ok well I went to their site (pc chips) and the only bios available is 1.0 so it wouldn't be anything new. flashing it would be a real pain as I don't have a floppy drive (surprised anyone does anymore) and don't know how to get to dos in windows 7- but if the version is 1.0 it wouldn't update anything right? what are the chances that one of the slots on the Mb is just bad? that would be horrible since it only has 2 slots but is that common?



PC Chips is not a high quality Mobo brand so I'm not surprised there are no Bios updates. 
You can test the Mobo slots by putting one stick of RAM in one RAM slot and then into the other RAM slot. If it shows 2GB for each slot the Mobo slots are good.


----------

